# How do I tunnel an IP from one box to another?



## hzr (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a windows server running teamspeak and some gameservers. (2008 R2 - client)

I have a linux server with /29 filtered IPs. None are bound to the server or in use.  (ubuntu - server, dedicated or kvm)

How do I allow windows server to bind public IPs directly from the linux box? The games themselves require that source IPs are passed through or all players get kicked for ghosting if everyone appears to be from a NAT IP.

- I've looked at the x4b ipip thing, but there weren't really instructions on setting up the server end or much of anything else

- I've looked at the buyvm gre wiki, but it doesn't help the windows part at all

- Google says windows doesn't natively support GRE[?]
- redir/rinetd/etc do not work - at least some services are UDP, and none of these pass source ip


----------



## Hxxx (Dec 27, 2014)

hzr said:


> I have a windows server running teamspeak and some gameservers. (2008 R2 - client)
> 
> I have a linux server with /29 filtered IPs. None are bound to the server or in use.  (ubuntu - server, dedicated or kvm)
> 
> ...


OpenVPN


----------



## splitice (Dec 27, 2014)

Windows does not support GRE or IP-in-IP. What we (X4B) offer is developed in-house primarily for the benefit of our customers, specifically so they can do what you are asking *with us*.

A basic free for non-commercial use version is floating around on this forum (and others). Features relating to adapter management and conditional routing required to support multiple tunnels & multiple IPs are not included. So hence it is limited to a single IP / Tunnel (/32).

Other options such as VPN's exist if the overhead and connection state issues are acceptable. These are however not "tunnels".


----------



## hzr (Dec 27, 2014)

> specifically so they can do what you are asking *with us*.


ah, ok. i apologise for mentioning it then if it's just for customers primarily, it just looked like a generic freeware thing for noncommercial when i first looked, my bad.


----------



## drmike (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe time to get a Linux box in house and connect from Windows to such... since you can GRE via the Linux box.

SSH does "tunnel-like".  There is overhead and all that jazz...  I recommend it since certainly are Windows SSH clients that I bet support such.

I don't do Windows.


----------



## coreyman (Dec 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> Maybe time to get a Linux box in house and connect from Windows to such... since you can GRE via the Linux box.
> 
> SSH does "tunnel-like".  There is overhead and all that jazz...  I recommend it since certainly are Windows SSH clients that I bet support such.
> 
> I don't do Windows.


The only windows ssh clients I've used are putty and cygwin..

Cygwin seems riddled with bugs and such, for more advanced use cases of ssh and such you can definitely tell it needs some work. (Although I do like it more than putty.)


----------

